# Need to replace rear bumper for 2010 Nissan Rogue (S)



## hallsus64 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello,

Need to replace rear bumper for 2010 Nissan Rogue (S) & wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where I might purchase one at a reasonable price, preferably near the Los Angeles area? Nissan Dealerships have outrageous prices.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Rear Bumper Cover For 2008-2013 Nissan Rogue 14-15 Rogue Select Primed | eBay


2008-2009,2012-2013 Rogue. 2010-2011 Rogue S. 2010 Rogue SL. 2011 Rogue SV. 2014-2015 Rogue Select. Location : Rear. Location Rear. One-Year Unlimited Mileage Warranty.



www.ebay.com


----------

